
Microsoft admitted to private Linux developer security list - CrankyBear
https://www.zdnet.com/article/microsoft-admitted-to-private-linux-developer-security-list/
======
rootshelled
When reading the title (which for some reason is cut off thus saying:
"Microsoft admitted to private Linux developer security li") I thought
Microsoft was up to it's old antics again.

Somehow I am dissatisfied that it isn't. I guess Microsoft is now one of the
"good guys" since they don't focus on consumer market anymore.

~~~
tracker1
Considering their work on Azure and WSL, MS is a major contributor to the
Kernel and one of the larger distributions.

------
tracker1
Should have a warning, autoplay video/audio.

~~~
imandride
Isn't it fairly standard for browsers to pause the autoplaying videos?

